# Daewoo Shipyard, Pusan



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Newbuildings galore.
Like the Hyundai Shipyard in Ulsan (see separate thread), Daewoo Yard in Pusan is about the same size also pushing through one super vessel each week on average.
Their site is huge and consists of many building sheds where blocks are manufactured and coated prior to assembly in the drydock.
Hereby some photos of such activities as well as a glimpse of the newbuilding of one of the Hellespont vessels (refer main page – tankers – Hellespont Metropolis –)

Unlike Hyundai, I was given the all clear to take photos without any restrictions.
Jan
Completion of photos next page.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Another series of photos, also showing the drydocks.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Some final photos and I am sorry there is a bit of an ad creeping in here.

For each Hellespont vessel approx 1 million litres of paints were used, say at an average of USD 6.- per litre = 6 million USD, to which a large amount has to be added for surface preparation and application, say abt 15 million USD .

The vessel with the white hull in drydock is the Hellespont one.


----------

